# Last Legit VZW Update



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

What was the version #? 2.11.605.19 or 2.11.605.9

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

0dBu said:


> What was the version #? 2.11.605.19 or 2.11.605.9
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


2.11.605.19 was the last update.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> 2.11.605.19 was the last update.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thanks 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I believe .19 is a leaked version, is it not ?

Oooops, never mind.... This page, http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/thunderbolt_instructions.pdf, shows .19 being pushed. Heh, what would I know.... My TBolt has only ran "official" VZW software for 1-2 hours total !


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Ran custom rom roms for a while back there... Had to replace my phone and it came with .19. Rooted the .19 reflashed my custom rom and compared to .19 it was dragging ass.(Bamf 1.11 & imo kernel 5.2).

Hate to say it but .19 was what vzw/htc was shooting for when they intro'd the tbolt. Just as a plain jane rooted rom its pretty awesome compared to most of the custom roms basef on older builds. I have not had any probs with it, using the same apps as before with the custom rom and things are going pretty good so far.

Thats my opinion atleast.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

